# Hemp Depot Review



## loolagigi (Feb 26, 2010)

well i sent out my "letter" on the 17th of feb. they confirmed my purchase and sent out thier "letter" to me on the 26th. not too shabby for living in the states.  i have the "letter" going to someones elses residence. when can i tell them to expect it?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

within the next week or so


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 26, 2010)

what is the reference # used for?


----------



## scatking (Feb 26, 2010)

Last time I ordered from them it was 10 days to the US.


----------



## subcool (Feb 26, 2010)

We have quietly worked with HD for some 4 years now never had a customer complain, Great pricing too!

Sub


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 27, 2010)

I have had nothing but good with HD...so you can't use a credit card...big deal, I'd rather not anyway.

They have ALWAYS done exactly what was expected of them.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks guys, and sub...got some of your vortex comming. cant wait.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope you do a journal on your Vortex...thats one of the strains I want bad from Sub...If I ever get called back to work!


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 27, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I hope you do a journal on your Vortex...thats one of the strains I want bad from Sub...If I ever get called back to work!


we are in the same boat man....more like a dingy. im sure i spelt that wrong, lol


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm about as far away from HD as one could be and still be in the Lower 50.  10-12 days from E-mail notification from them.  They came in a *********************************stuff for term papers.  Got Canacopia BC Roadkill sprouted (7 of 7 beans up and going); got Joey's C-99XA11 in the wings.

I don't use credit cards for this sport anyhow/anyway.

Edit: Didn't even know that one, LF.  Thanks for keeping me out of trouble.  I already spend so much time in detention I may never graduate.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Pencil...I made the same mistake when Loola first posted about HD and packaging and what not, and THG had to delete it because I totaly forgot that we are not supposed to discuss the stealth ways of shipping on here.  You may want to edit your post to save THG or the other MODS from haveing to.

We don't want LEO to know how we are fooling them....lol

And, like I said....I did the same thing...absent mindedly.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Loola did you ever get your beans?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 3, 2010)

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> Hey Loola did you ever get your beans?


got them today....4 days from email. and im in the lower 50 states.  gggggggggggooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo   HD!:woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

congrats loo on the arrival of your beans  :woohoo:


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Awsome man glad to hear it! Now get out there and grow us some dank! lol


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 5, 2010)

im on it. thanks everyone.


----------



## Carlos (Mar 22, 2015)

Be careful are scammers i never received my seeds.[FONT


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 22, 2015)

Carlos said:


> Be careful are scammers i never received my seeds.[FONT


 
I've ordered from them a few times with no issues.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2015)

*Hemp Depot is a very legitimate seed broker with a good reputation*.  I have ordered from them a dozen or more times with no issues.  I do not quite trust someone with only 1 post complaining about a reputable company.....


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 23, 2015)

This place is so awesome sub cool still visits NOT!
I have never heard bad things about hemp depot


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 10, 2015)

Dutch passion and Chima..won't send to USA. ..who. does? I thought they all did


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

Now i know im high. I first read HOME DEPOT. LOL instead of Hemp Depot
This Flo buzzed me good. Nice taste too.


----------

